# Dash now vs scheduling dashes



## reg barclay

Is there any difference in terms of request priority?


----------



## MHR

Scheduled dashers get priority over Dash Now folks, at least in my territory. I seem to get offered the 20 mile, $7 payout all the other Dashers passed on.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

What is Dash Now?


----------



## uberboy1212

There's no difference in my area at least for me. When you dash now you're still basically on schedule. They only let you on if there;s room


----------



## reg barclay

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What is Dash Now?


With Doordash you can either schedule hours in advance, or just try going online when you feel like it (Dash now). If the area currently has enough dashers online, then the app will not let you 'Dash now', so if you don't schedule in advance you run the risk of not being able to go online at that time.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

reg barclay said:


> With Doordash you can either schedule hours in advance, or just try going online when you feel like it (Dash now). If the area currently has enough dashers online, then the app will not let you 'Dash now', so if you don't schedule in advance you run the risk of not being able to go online at that time.


Can you do Dash Now exclusively, or are you expected to sign up for a certain number of hours? To ask another way, can you sign up with DoorDash and never schedule hours at all?


----------



## reg barclay

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Can you do Dash Now exclusively, or are you expected to sign up for a certain number of hours? To ask another way, can you sign up with DoorDash and never schedule hours at all?


You can do dash now exclusively.


----------



## GruveRecords

I used to only "Dash Now" last year. I could sign on and off whenever I wanted to. 

But now this year it's the complete opposite. Everyone fights over the schedule right when it drops every day. Too many dashers here now.


----------



## uberboy1212

DD used to release schedules at midnight but they changed it this week. Now most o the blocks are taken by midnight. Im trying to figure out the new time or if its just at random times now. Looks like the days of dashing full time are officially over


----------



## GruveRecords

uberboy1212 said:


> DD used to release schedules at midnight but they changed it this week. Now most o the blocks are taken by midnight. Im trying to figure out the new time or if its just at random times now. Looks like the days of dashing full time are officially over


I noticed on a local FB group the guys talking about this. It was random the last few days. 6pm on Tuesday, Noonish yesterday and 2pm today. Random.


----------



## Seamus

reg barclay said:


> Is there any difference in terms of request priority?


I've wondered the same thing. I used to only Dash Now but after getting shut out a few times I try to schedule ahead of time.


----------



## Toby2

My notification for the weekly and weekend peak pay comes out at 7:30am. By 7:31 all the prime times are gone.


----------



## uberboy1212

GruveRecords said:


> I noticed on a local FB group the guys talking about this. It was random the last few days. 6pm on Tuesday, Noonish yesterday and 2pm today. Random.


Schedule came out at 6 pm today and I managed to pick up blocks for wed. Im hoping its the same time tomorrow but like you said, people are reporting that its been random. I had to check 1-2 times an hour just to pick up blocks today there's no way I can do that every day


----------



## Teksaz

Yup, I just booked my next Wednesday block at 5:30pm. I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed but in my market they're pretty much leaving the schedule wide open all day long. This has caused a tremendous slowdown for me and I'm pissed. I'm now lucky to get two offers an hour. This resembles Uber Eats to a tee. Not sure what Door Dash is thinking but for the last week it's been really hard to make any money. I hope they don't shi t the bed like Uber did.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

DD has opened the schedule here in SoCal, it's a free for all. Saturation is critical.


----------

